# lm_sensors und ACPI-Konflikt?

## mario88

Habe den Kernel 2.6.34 installiert und seitdem Probleme mit lm_sensors.

sensors-detect findet alle notwendigen Module (w83627hf und max6650), welche auch installiert und geladen sind.

Jedoch bekomme ich bei sensors:

```
No sensors found!

Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.

Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.

```

Habe mal in den Logs nachgesehen und folgendes entdeckt:

```

w83627hf: Found W83627THF chip at 0x290

ACPI: resource w83627hf [io  0x0295-0x0296] conflicts with ACPI region IP__ [??? 0x00000295-0x00000296 flags 0x5f]

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

hdb: UDMA/100 mode selected

hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected

w83627hf: Found W83627THF chip at 0x290

ACPI: resource w83627hf [io  0x0295-0x0296] conflicts with ACPI region IP__ [??? 0x00000295-0x00000296 flags 0x5f]

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

w83627hf: Found W83627THF chip at 0x290

ACPI: resource w83627hf [io  0x0295-0x0296] conflicts with ACPI region IP__ [??? 0x00000295-0x00000296 flags 0x5f]

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

saa7134[0]/irq[10,133853]: r=0x20 s=0x10 PE

saa7134[0]/irq: looping -- clearing PE (parity error!) enable bit

conservative governor failed, too long transition latency of HW, fallback to performance governor

w83627hf: Found W83627THF chip at 0x290

ACPI: resource w83627hf [io  0x0295-0x0296] conflicts with ACPI region IP__ [??? 0x00000295-0x00000296 flags 0x5f]

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

w83627hf: Found W83627THF chip at 0x290

ACPI: resource w83627hf [io  0x0295-0x0296] conflicts with ACPI region IP__ [??? 0x00000295-0x00000296 flags 0x5f]

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

```

Weiß jemand was das zu bedeuten hat?

danke im Voraus

m4ri0

----------

## astaecker

Siehe http://hansdegoede.livejournal.com/7932.html

Wenn du den Treiber dennoch nutzen möchtest, musst du "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" an die Kernelzeile in deiner grub.conf anhängen.

----------

## mario88

Danke, das funktioniert...

Aber ist das tatsächlich gefährlich?

----------

## astaecker

Kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Ich habe hier einen alten Rechner, bei dem es auch funktioniert hat. Allerdings habe ich es nur gemacht, weil der Rechner günstig zu ersetzen gewesen wäre. Im Allgemeinen würde ich schon vorab eine intensive Internet-Recherce starten.

----------

## musv

Ich stand vor selbigen Problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-832524.html

Zusammenfassung:

Bisheriger Zustand: ACPI und Sensorchips greifen auf denselben Speicherbereich zu.

Das ist böse, also wurde das im Kernel geblockt. Infolgedessen brauchst du andere Treiber. Stehen im Kernel unter Hardware Sensors -> ACPI Treiber. Davon gibt's allerdings nur 3 Stück, soweit ich mich erinnere. 

Folge:

Du musst über den Bootparameter den alten Zustand wieder herstellen oder auf die Sensoren verzichten.

Gefährlicher als bei früheren Kernelversionen (bis 2.6.30) ist es nicht. Denn dort war lax die Standardeinstellung.

----------

## mario88

Danke, das beruhigt mich sehr  :Wink: 

----------

